

Tesla teams up with Rdio to bring music streaming to its European cars - dauna
http://thenextweb.com/eu/2014/02/07/tesla-teams-up-with-rdio-to-bring-music-streaming-to-its-european-cars

======
cupofjoakim
Rdio? Really? I don't know a single person who uses that service, it really
feels like this was a bad decision.

Now, this is super good news for Rdio. They need the exposure.

